# Культурный раздел > Кино и Видео >  Терминатор 4 - Да придёт спаситель

## Akasey

Название: Терминатор 4: Да придёт спаситель / Terminator Salvation

Мировой прокат фильма "Терминатор 4: Да придёт спаситель": 22 мая 2009 года 
Бюджет: $200 млн 

Жанр: айлбибэк » Блокбастеры » Фантастика  	 



 Главным майским блокбастером этого года называется долгожданная четвёртая часть франчайза по вселенной Терминатора, фильм режиссёра Макджи «Терминатор 4», который в отечественном прокате получил подзагловок «Да придёт спаситель». Сюжет традиционен: Судный день случился, планета лежит в радиоактивных руинах, Скайнет добивает оставшихся в живых, ему противостоит Сопротивление, в котором особую роль играет Джон Коннор, роль которого досталась Кристиану Бэйлу. Но всё идёт не совсем так, как было предсказано — в сюжете ключевая роль отведена персонажу по имени Маркус Райт, киборгу, который считает себя человеком, кроме того, известное внимание уделено судьбам Кейт Коннор-Брюстер, Кайла Риза, Сары Коннор, а также множеству моделей роботов от классических Т-600 до гигантских харвестеров.

Режиссёр: Макджи. 
В ролях: Кристиан Бэйл, Сэм Уортингтон, Антон Ельчин, Брайс Даллас Ховард, Мун Бладгуд, Хелена Бонэм Картер.
Скрины:

----------


## Sanych

Если честно, ИМХО терминатор от фильма к фильму хуже. 1 и 2 ещё ничего, но 3-тий не порадовал ни чем особенным. 4 не смотрел пока. Понадеемся на лучшее.

----------


## Serj_2k

здаёцца мне, што надеяцца нема на што. это огорчает. 1 и 2 части и сейчас выглядят очень достойно! имхо а это, порнография. третяя так ещё в манере фильмов тех лет снята, а это ж ....хз што, прастите

----------


## Stych

релиз на DVD 5 декабря 2009. Надо в кинотеатр сходить посмотреть будет))

IMDB: 7.40 (15 986) 

Знаете ли вы, что...

По замыслу Виктора Кубичека и Дерека Андерсона, это будет первый фильм новой трилогии, действие которой развернётся уже в постапокалиптическом будущем.

19-летнему американскому россиянину Антону Ельчину достался образ Кайла Риса – солдата под началом Джона Коннора, которого тот отправит в прошлое для спасения своей матери ещё до собственного зачатия (в первом «Терминаторе » роль Риса исполнил Майкл Бин).

Если Арнольд Шварценеггер, действующий губернатор штата Калифорния, США, и согласится снятся в «Терминаторе 4 », это будет маленький эпизод-бенефис.

Инициалы Джона Коннора (John Connor) совпадают с инициалами Иисуса Христа (Jesus Christ). Во время событий фильма Джону Коннору 33 года (в этом возрасте был распят Иисус Христос).

Дизайн мототерминатора, разработанного для фильма «Terminator Salvation», был создан не на пустом месте, а вдохновлен вполне конкретной моделью современного мотоцикла - «Hypermotard 1100» от итальянской компании «Ducati».

----------


## Nietzsches

я вот тоже жду..очень уж охота на старости лет увидеть раскрытой тему будущего и роботов,отрывки которой были в 1 и 2 части..)))ну будет все в общем предсказуемо-как в амереканском кино) ток спецэфекты позврить..да сюжет глянуть..)

----------


## BiZ111

Посмотрел, понравился. Чем именно сказать не могу. Наверняка, самой шумихой и любимыми образами героев. Пересматривать могу, но с интервалом в пару месяцев хотя бы. Ах да, *Денни Элфман* был на высоте (композитор), перед просмотром в кинотеатре - прослушал до дыр за месяц саунд

----------

